

Linux kernel 2.6.34 adds scalable Ceph filesystem - samd
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/05/linux-kernel-2634-adds-scalable-ceph-filesystem.ars

======
st3fan
Ceph looks very interesting. Anyone here using it already?

~~~
moe
Interesting is an understatement. It looks like the holy grail of distributed
storage - if it works as advertised.

Looking forward to see more of that. They say it's not yet ready for
production, but the kernel inclusion seems to suggest they're at least
reasonably sure that this _will_ be made work in the foreseeable future.

